# Peppermint Bristlenose Colony tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally these guys have got their groove on....

Their home









Pep fry (about 1cm long)









A different view









Eggs with eyes and a tail


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Fabulous!!! Thank You for sharing!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never seen these guys before but now I really want one....or a whole colony! lol!! Your tank looks fantastic! As do the little eyes with tails! ;-)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Omigosh I love them! Thanks for sharing these.


----------

